# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Πανικός

## gl08

Χθές βραδυ καθως ανεβαινα μια σιδερενια σκαλα στο σπιτι εγδαρα την πλατη σε ενα σκουριασμενο σιδερο της σκαλας. Κοιταχτηκα στον καθρεφτη μια κοκκινιλα μονο υπηρχε και ειδα πολυ λιγο αιμα σε μεγεθος κοκκου αμμου να φανταστειτε,μια πολυ μικρη κουκκιδα και πανικοβληθηκα...να ανησυχω? Οπως ολοι μας φοβομαστε κατι εχω φοβαμαι απο μικρος τη σκουρια, μην ακουμπησω η γδαρθω πουθενα.

----------


## arntaben

Bale οξυζενε και δεν χρειαζετε να ανησυχεις

----------


## gl08

Εβαλα οινοπνευμα και μπεναντιν!!! Να εισαι καλα!!! Απλως με σκουρια και τετανο εχω ακουσει πολλα και ανησυχησα

----------


## gl08

Πότε θα επρεπε να ανησυχω?

----------


## arntaben

Θα πρεπει να ανησυχεις εαν αρχιζεις να ζαλιζεσε η κανεις εμετους πυρετο κλπ αλλα φου εγινε χτες θα επρεπε να ειχες ηδη συμπτωματα σμρ οποτε δεν εχεις

----------


## gl08

Σκεψου οτι τα συμπτωματα που λες ουτε καν αναφερονται στο google οποτε καταλαβαινεις!!! Τεσπα, ευχαριστω!! :)

----------


## arntaben

Τα συμπτωματα του τετανου αυτα ειναι γτ ειχα παθει παλια

----------


## gl08

και πως το αντιμετωπισες? τα συμπτωματα αυτα ερχονται αμεσως η μπορει και μετα απο καιρο?
Και αν επιτρεπεται, με τι τραυματισμο το ειχες παθει?

----------


## andreas86

Αν θελεις προληπτικα να πας στο νοσοκομειο μονο κερδισμενος/νη θα εισαι

----------


## gl08

Μην τα πετας ετσι αποτομα αυτα γτ το ειδα και με ελουσε κρυος ιδρωτας :P και να παω τι να δειξω? δεν υπαρχει ιχνος ασυνεχειας στο δερμα για να καταλαβεις :P

----------


## arntaben

> και πως το αντιμετωπισες? τα συμπτωματα αυτα ερχονται αμεσως η μπορει και μετα απο καιρο?
> Και αν επιτρεπεται, με τι τραυματισμο το ειχες παθει?


Eixa pesei kai χτυπησει το γονατο μου πανω σε σκουριασμενο σιδερο ( πολυ σκουριασμενο ομως και σε βρωμικη περιοχη ) εγω ειχα τα συμπτωμα της ζαλης και της ναυτιας μου χορηγησαν αντιτετανικο και ολα καλα

----------


## gl08

Καταλαβα...μετα απο ποσω ωρα απο τραυματισμο ειχες συμπτωματα;

----------


## arntaben

Κανα 3-4 ωρες μετα

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

http://www.medinova.gr/apo-ti-prokal...imptomata-tou/

Τι προκαλεί τέτανο;
Ο τέτανος προκαλείται από το κλωστρίδιο του τετάνου (Clostridium tetani), το οποίο είναι ένα βακτήριο που υπάρχει συνήθως στο έδαφος και την κοπριά. Μπορεί να εισέλθει στο σώμα, μέσω μιας πληγής που υπάρχει στο δέρμα, όπως ένα τρύπημα από αγκάθι τριαντάφυλλου, από την κηπουρική, από δάγκωμα ζώου ή από σκουριασμένα καρφιά.

----------


## gl08

> http://www.medinova.gr/apo-ti-prokal...imptomata-tou/
> 
> Τι προκαλεί τέτανο;
> Ο τέτανος προκαλείται από το κλωστρίδιο του τετάνου (Clostridium tetani), το οποίο είναι ένα βακτήριο που υπάρχει συνήθως στο έδαφος και την κοπριά. Μπορεί να εισέλθει στο σώμα, μέσω μιας πληγής που υπάρχει στο δέρμα, όπως ένα τρύπημα από αγκάθι τριαντάφυλλου, από την κηπουρική, από δάγκωμα ζώου ή από σκουριασμένα καρφιά.


Για καλο το ποσταρες? Ψιλοπανικοβληθηκα :P

----------


## arntaben

Δεν εχεις τπτ χαλαρωσε

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Για καλο το ποσταρες? Ψιλοπανικοβληθηκα :P


Για καλο ναι...πολυ δυσκολο να εχει τετανο μια σκουριασμενη σκαλα στο σπιτι.... συνηθως σε χωματα βρισκεται ο τετανος...

----------


## Macgyver

Ο τετανος εκδηλουταi max ενα 24ωρο μετα τον τραυματισμο, αμα παρελθει 24ωρο , την γλυτωσες ......

----------


## backline

Τελικά δεν είμαι μόνο εγω ετσι !!

----------


## gl08

> Για καλο ναι...πολυ δυσκολο να εχει τετανο μια σκουριασμενη σκαλα στο σπιτι.... συνηθως σε χωματα βρισκεται ο τετανος...


Μη νομιζεις οτι στην ειπα...απλως αυτα που λεει στο google ειναι τα τραβας τα μαλλια σου και επειση σ αυτο το forum αναφερουν πολλοι να μην κοιταμε στο google θεματα υγειας. Εγω δυστυχως απο μικρο παιδι εχω αυτη τη φοβια. Πιστευω οτι η σκουρια=τετανος οπου και αν βρισκεται αυτη.

----------


## gl08

> Ο τετανος εκδηλουταi max ενα 24ωρο μετα τον τραυματισμο, αμα παρελθει 24ωρο , την γλυτωσες ......


Αυτό ξερω και εγω αλλα αν εχειw φοβια και ψαχνεις στο google παρασυρεσαι και πιστευεις το google

----------


## gl08

> Τελικά δεν είμαι μόνο εγω ετσι !!


χαχαχαχαχα εμενα αυτη η φοβια μου ειναι απο μικρος. Οπως αλλοι φοβουνται τα υψη, αλλοι εχουν κλειστοφοβια εγω εχω τη φοβια οτι αν ακουμπησω η γδαρθω σε κατι σκουριασμενο=τετανος οτι και να ειναι αυτο...ειτε καγκελο στο σπιτι, το οτιδηποτε..τι να κανουμε? :P

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Μη νομιζεις οτι στην ειπα...απλως αυτα που λεει στο google ειναι τα τραβας τα μαλλια σου και επειση σ αυτο το forum αναφερουν πολλοι να μην κοιταμε στο google θεματα υγειας. Εγω δυστυχως απο μικρο παιδι εχω αυτη τη φοβια. Πιστευω οτι η σκουρια=τετανος οπου και αν βρισκεται αυτη.


Α, δεν υπάρχει προβλημα, δεν παρεξηγηθηκα..αυτο που λες για το google, ναι, ισχυει σε γενικες γραμμες..αλλα οχι για ολα τα κειμενα.... Την φοβια με το σκουρια= τετανος την ειχα και εγω οταν ημουν μικρη...δεν ισχυει ομως...ηρεμησε... :)

----------

